# Bears Butt?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know how he is doing?

Haven't seen him around for several months. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Your right he has been kind of quiet


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He'd be a fun guy to share a campfire with.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

He's doing fine. Seen him on facebook today workin his recurve, getting ready for the archery hunt. He spends a lot of his time on his own blog site.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

He is a stand up guy. Glad he is ok.


----------

